# Forum Suggestion



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

You should have a map of earth and a select list with options being locations, and the user selects the place where they live and it shows up on the map, so other people can see who lives near them. If that is too hard (probably  ) you could just do it differently.


----------



## Maestro Murphy (Jul 15, 2004)

That is an AWESOME idea!


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

I have this on my Invision 1.3 forums... I have heard, that IPB 2.0 will have a mod by the same creator, which will do this VERY soon.

http://www.musicalhorizon.com/index.php?act=membermap

put your pin on the map


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

A very nice idea. I will add this feature as soon as possible. 

Talking about suggestions...Here are also some other open questions, like ranking names (and post number) or the overview in general, maybe too many forums etc. 

Feel free to post your ideas and improovement suggestions, or just send me a PM.

Thanks for supporting our new Forum.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

I have only one concern. Is there a way to merge the 2 creations of soloviolin and solomusic. I'm worried about a split of members strength eventually...


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

I actually believe it is best to form affiliations, not to combine the forums.... They each serve there own separate purpose...

James and I were talking about this a long long long time ago, for Musical Horizon and SoloViolin. Heck, I was the one who got him into webhosting in the first place,


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

> *Heck, I was the one who got him into webhosting in the first place,*


lol


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I like the map! I just tried it out on Maxs' forum...I am now the lone Canadian...LOL...


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Jul 24 2004, 09:54 AM
> *I like the map! I just tried it out on Maxs' forum...I am now the lone Canadian...LOL...
> [snapback]338[/snapback]​*


haha, just saw that, 2 min. ago, when I went through my forums! Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by max_@Jul 25 2004, 01:31 AM
> *haha, just saw that, 2 min. ago, when I went through my forums! Thanks for stopping by.
> [snapback]373[/snapback]​*


There is now a version out for IPB 2.0...

http://www.musicalhorizon.com/invisiontest...p?act=membermap

Again, test it out on my Invision 2 Test Board....

Dan, if you want, let me know, I'll get you the install file, it's NOT on Invisionize.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

What's different about that one?


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

nothing except, that IT WORKS with 2.0.

The codebase between IPB 1.3 and 2.0 is VASTLY different. Just the fact, that the script COULD be converted (and mind you most of the membermap coding is the same) amazes me.

Most of the modifications I've made to my board, had to be rewritten from scratch for 2.0, or still need to be made, very few, carried over, (2 out 34).

and yes, I have 34 modifications on my IPB 1.3. I can't wait till I get most of the mods working nicely on 2.0, it's so much better!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Maybe you could (if you wanted to) put a place for everyone's real names on their ID card. Also, if you put a picture in as your photo, it is not resized to fit the window. The window is automatically resized to fit the picture dimension, and it has a scrollbar, etc. (see mine). Maybe you could (if you wanted) make the picture resize to fit the window. Plus, maybe soloist could be solo violinist so that the text and the little squares aren't the same length in order to give it more style.

These are all just suggestions.  I hope I'm not imposing things upon you. They're just ideas.  
If you feel like you have to do them now, just don't listen to me.  I just like helping out.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion2_@Aug 1 2004, 05:26 PM
> *Maybe you could (if you wanted to) put a place for everyone's real names on their ID card.
> [snapback]1005[/snapback]​*


That sounds like a mod request for www.invisionize.com to get made! I know that IPB 2 comes with a custom profile field, but if you want to display that next to every post, that would require hacking up the topics.php and a nice SQL query, or skin template hack!

ok, when did I become so knowledgable about IPB.... <_<


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

With the personal name, I don't know. Actually I wouldn't want my real name in all forums displayed... But if you all want that, it could be managed, the question is how. Would be good to hear other opinions here around.



> * Plus, maybe soloist could be solo violinist so that the text and the little squares aren't the same length in order to give it more style.
> 
> These are all just suggestions. I hope I'm not imposing things upon you. They're just ideas.
> If you feel like you have to do them now, just don't listen to me. I just like helping out.*


Must it be a solo violinist  maybe it is a pianist or somewhat, isn't it more neutral?

Thanks for your suggestions, they are always welcome.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...I luv brainstorming sessions...


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

finally placed my pin on that map, does any one here know how hard it is to make out where in heaven lebanon is on such a tiny map <_< 

the only thing smaller than the map is the country itself :blink:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Aug 2 2004, 04:52 AM
> *Must it be a solo violinist  maybe it is a pianist or somewhat, isn't it more neutral?
> [snapback]1040[/snapback]​*


Maybe Solo Musician or something, since the name of the site is solo music.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't know, I think soloist makes the most sense...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by max_@Aug 2 2004, 08:04 PM
> *I don't know, I think soloist makes the most sense...
> [snapback]1088[/snapback]​*


Still, look at the soloist above the four squares, and then look at the 1st violin above the three squares. Which one do you think looks better?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rhadamanthys_@Aug 2 2004, 09:49 PM
> *Still, look at the soloist above the four squares, and then look at the 1st violin above the three squares. Which one do you think looks better?
> [snapback]1090[/snapback]​*


Never mind. You're right...  I like Soloist better. B)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Maybe you could think of another level of poster if you wnated, like "virtuoso." It seems like everyone is a soloist now. Put it WAY up there, like after 1,000,000 posts!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

actually there is the level virtuoso if you reached 500 and you will be a legendary virtuoso at the number of 1000 

I am anxious who will be the first B)


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Probably Nox, she's a virtuoso poster!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...LOL...a nervous by-product of spending so much time on the computer (procrastinating mostly )...however, I think Daniel should have the honours...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Nox is rushing to crack the 500's. If DW comes back there will be a great competition...


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...speaking of DW...I wonder how her concerts went?...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh no. DW is racing to beat me. I am on the edge of my seat right now. :huh: Maybe I should start posting my responses with one word per reply.  B)


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey look at this guy's level.

http://balletalert.com/forum/index.php?sho...=0&#entry141633


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

Hmm...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

And make completely unnecessary posts such as that ^.  

Well...he is six years old...and the Admin...I don't think it's much of a surprise.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Anton, is Bearsden a country? I've never heard of it before.


----------

